# huron river



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

just wondering if anyone has any reports on the huron. what is the water like. did you get any or had any on. thinking about going tommorow after this blizard lol. thanks in advance and good luck. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kjones734 (Jan 14, 2011)

About what area were you going to? I was also planning on going and could use someone to talk to.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

not really sure thinking about huroc not sure if going tommorow though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I went yesterday in the morning, I was fishing below the dam at huroc, not a single bite. Make sure you to report your findings tomorrow salmonsteelhead, by the way Good Luck!!!


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

thanks for the report im going to be up top if i go. floating with my new rod that i want to get a bend in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

was the water up?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kjones734 (Jan 14, 2011)

If I do go I plan on hitting up right around I-75 floating spawn and flys. Ill report back if I do go.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

good luck ive been wanting to hit some spots down that way. i think it will have to produce after all this great weather lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

this could be another thread but does anyone have any tips on how to stay warm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kjones734 (Jan 14, 2011)

My plan is a snow mobile style suit with hand warmers in the pockets with a jacket on the outside. if necessary, jumping jacks always warm me up in a hurry.


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

salmonsteel97 said:


> was the water up?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


At Huroc when I went it was still low but not bad.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

went today fished for 5 hours nothing at all up top everyone says down river.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kjones734 (Jan 14, 2011)

I went to I-75 for about 1.5 hours. I had nothing, no nibbles, no bites, just cold feet.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

one guy got one at the coffer but there was nothing else going on. it was only a 3 pounder.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

salmonsteel97 said:


> one guy got one at the coffer but there was nothing else going on. it was only a 3 pounder.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I go every weekend, all I've heard over the few days the fish that are caught are mostly skippers.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

flyfisher4life1 said:


> I go every weekend, all I've heard over the few days the fish that are caught are mostly skippers.


thats about the truth the spring run should be good. the water was way up when i got there but when i left it droped about a foot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jdthree (Sep 29, 2012)

What works better this time of year? Spawn sacks single eggs or flies


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

salmonsteel97 said:


> thats about the truth the spring run should be good. the water was way up when i got there but when i left it droped about a foot.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Who knows.. but I sure can't wait for March!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

salmonsteel97 said:


> thats about the truth the spring run should be good. the water was way up when i got there but when i left it droped about a foot.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


According to the USGS the flows have fluctuated quite bait today. Belleville dam might be controlling the flows today. I'm hoping I am over this cold enough in the morning. Im planning on launching at the top and pulling plugs ( I have no spawn.....yet! ). I'll need some sort of flow to get good plug action and to motor back up.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

i might put in another day tommorow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

